

Show HN: Hackerviews.com, find and meet nearby hackers - wtsui

http://hackerviews.com<p>We wanted to create a better way to find and meet up with fellow Hacker News readers. It's a weekend++ project that's very barebones but we wanted to get some early feedback... let us know what you think in person if you're in SF next week:<p>http://hackerviews.com/#/meetup/2<p>Thanks!
======
david927
It's nice. You might want to also see:

<http://www.hackernewsers.com>

<http://www.hackrtrackr.com>

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Clickable:

<http://hackerviews.com>

<http://hackerviews.com/#/meetup/2>

~~~
wtsui
Thanks!

